
Ask HN: What is the software for video editing on Linux? - bryk
Thanks in advance!
======
mtmail
Web search leads to many results, e.g. [https://itsfoss.com/best-video-
editing-software-linux/](https://itsfoss.com/best-video-editing-software-
linux/)

------
brodouevencode
[https://www.fossmint.com/awesome-linux-
software/#videoeditor...](https://www.fossmint.com/awesome-linux-
software/#videoeditors)

